# FedEx Mail Trojaner im Anhang?



## Titanic-Leser (10 Februar 2014)

*Ich bekam heute diese Mail:
*



Sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir haben versucht, ihre Ware am 07. Februar um 08:40 morgens zu liefern.
Der Versuch ist misslungen, weil niemand an der Lieferadresse anwesend war, deswegen wird diese Mitteilung automatisch abgesandt.
Sie konnen eine erneute Zustellung unter dem untenstehenden Link organisieren oder die Sendung beim nachstliegenden Zustellpostamt, in der Bescheinigung angegeben, erhalten.
Falls die Sendung fur die erneute Zustellung nicht geplant oder im Laufe von 48 Stunden nicht erhalten wird, ist diese an den Absender zurückzuschicken.
Etikette / Bescheinigungsnummer: *491678304504*

Geplanter Liefertermin: 07. Februar 2014
Klasse: Paket Services International
Service(s): Zustellungsbestätigung
Status: die Mitteilung ist abgesandt
Um den Sendungsstatus von Ihrem Paket zu prufen oder die erneute Zustellung zu organisieren, klicken Sie bitte auf den untenstehenden Link:

*https://www.fedex.com/*

Um die fur die Lieferung erforderliche Rechnung als PDF zu erhalten, konnen Sie die folgende Datei herunterladen: *Paket.zip*

phone: 1-477-633-1550



Vielen Dank
Copyright © 2013 Fedex. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.
*** Diese Versendung ist automatisch. Bitte, beantworten Sie diese nicht. ***


*Was hat es damit auf sich? Weiss jemand Näheres? Danke! Ich war an jenem Tag zu Hause!*


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2014)

Hast Du irgendwo was bestellt?
Wenn nein - ist die Sache klar.
Wenn ja - schreib den Lieferanten an und frage nach der Paketnummer.

Und - glaubst Du daß jemand eine US-Telefonnummer als Kontakt angeben würde?

Also - ab in die Tonne damit und gut ist


----------



## BenTigger (10 Februar 2014)

Und man kann ja mal bei FedEx nachschauen....


----------



## tHoMaS-1 (10 Februar 2014)

Hab heute auch folgende Mail erhalten. Mit identischer Bestellnummer =)

[Überflüssiger Mailtext gelöscht]


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2014)

Na was wird das wohl sein ...


----------



## arinchen (10 Februar 2014)

[Überflüssiger Mailtext gelöscht. Der Text wird durch Wiederholung nicht schöner]

Ich habe Heute auch so was bekommen:
Was kann das alles sein ???


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2014)

Jede Art von bösem Computerschnupfen.
Jedenfalls nix was Du auf Deinem PC haben möchtest ...
... und was Du ohne professionelle Hilfe auch nicht mehr los wirst
(Wenn ich aus Deiner Frage auf Deinen Kenntisstand zu Computerintimitäten richtig schließe)


----------



## Titanic-Leser (10 Februar 2014)

Es ist so, dass meine Postadresse durch einen Schildbürgerstreich der Stadtverwaltung München im Oktober 2011 geändert wurde (Strasse einfach umbenannt). Seitdem kommt es immer wieder vor, dass Paketdienste die Adresse nicht finden und Pakete zurückgehen bzw "im Nirgendwo" verschwinden. Somit war ich kurz davor, die fragliche Mail zu öffnen. Nur erwarte ich 1. im Moment kein Paket und war 2. am 7.2. zu der angegebenen  Uhrzeit garantiert zu Hause. Glück gehabt!


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Februar 2014)

Hauptproblem an der Verbreitung solcher Trojaner ist der hoffnungslos veraltete "SMTP"-Standard bei der technischen Übermittlung von Mail-Protokollen.

Dieser veraltete technische Standard macht es leider erst möglich, dass ein Spammer die Absende-Angabe beliebig fälschen kann. Laut dem Standard überprüft der empfangende Mailserver nicht, ob die absendende Mailadresse korrekt ist. D.h. der Absender kann in den sogenannten "Header" (das ist das Versendeprotokoll) irgendeinen x-beliebigen Quatsch eintragen. Einzig und allein die versendende IP-Adresse wird in Form der "Received From"-Zeile vom empfangenden Mailserver protokolliert und kann daher vom Spammer nicht gefälscht werden. Der Durchschnittsverbraucher mit seinen i.d.R. marginalen Kenntnissen von Netzwerktechnik weiß aber meistens nicht einmal, wie man den Header der Mail sichtbar macht und wie die Zeilen zu interpretieren sind. Er weiß auch natürlich nicht, mit welchem Abfrage-Tool er schnell nachprüfen kann, zu welchem Netzwerk die versendende IP-Adresse gehört. 

Er ist regelrecht aufgeschmissen und kann die Angaben, die sein Mailprogramm ihm aus dem Header herausinterpretiert, glauben oder auch nicht. Schwarze Katze in der black box. 

Einmal falsch geklickt - und rappeldizong.
Es gibt ja tatsächlich z.B. die echten Rechnungen von den Internet-Providern, die auf das Mailkonto zugestellt werden. Und dann kommt einmal eine mit gefälschtem Absender und Trojaner in der angehängten pdf rein. Klick - rappeldizong. 

Mitschuldig an der Trojaner-Misere sind m.E. die weltweit verantwortlichen "Spezialisten" und Gremien, die für die Standardisierung sorgen sollten, und die es aber seit über 15 Jahren nicht gebacken kriegen, endlich einen Konsens zur Überarbeitung dieses unsäglichen SMTP-Protokolls zu finden.

Dieses Thema wurde schon vor der Jahrtausendwende aufgeworfen. Es ist schon ewig lang bekannt, dass der Standard veraltet ist und überarbeitet gehört. Allein: es passiert nix.


----------



## müllerherbert (7 Februar 2017)

Hey,

das ist eine ganz gewöhnliche FedEx Mail, keine Sorge. Kleiner Tipp, niemals die SendungsID preisgeben, kann zu missbrauch führen. Solltest du noch ein paar Fragen zu FedEx haben schau mal unter http://paketcheck24.com/fedex-sendungsverfolgung . Die haben da noch ein paar Informationen zu der FedEx Sendungsverfolgung. Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Liebe Grüße
Herbert


----------



## BenTigger (8 Februar 2017)

Tja, nur war der User auf 7 Tage genau zuletzt vor 3 Jahren hier online. Kommt wohl etwas zu spät.


----------



## müllerherbert (8 Februar 2017)

Ja das ist mir auch jetzt aufgefallen  aber sollte nochmal jemand das Problem haben, wird er jetzt eine Antwort haben


----------



## Line80 (6 August 2017)

müllerherbert schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> das ist eine ganz gewöhnliche FedEx Mail, keine Sorge. Kleiner Tipp, niemals die SendungsID preisgeben, kann zu missbrauch führen. Solltest du noch ein paar Fragen zu FedEx haben schau mal unter http://paketradar.de/fedex-sendungsverfolgung/ . Die haben da noch ein paar Informationen zu der FedEx Sendungsverfolgung. Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.
> 
> ...



3 Jahre zu spät lol


----------



## Nickes (12 Dezember 2022)

Ich hatte eine Ware bestellt und wartete darauf, da kam ein E-Mail mit der Angabe:
Wenn du bezahlt hast, dann drücke bitte hier. Ich habe dann dummerweise drauf geklickt und dann festgestellt, dass dies mit meiner Bestellung nicht zu tun hatte. Was kann passieren?


----------



## BenTigger (12 Dezember 2022)

Von Nix über einen Virus, Trojaner oder bis hin zu Ransomware. 

Wirklich genaues kann man mit deinen gegebenen Infos nicht sagen.


----------

